# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  The 'I'd laugh if...' thread...

## ~charlie-lou~

OK, here's how we play it. Very simple, really. Simply post a few random fantasy events that you'd ROTFL about if they happened. Here are mine.   :Rotfl:  The Kings got tired of Tom treating them like dirt and waited till he was asleep, then put him in one of Sadie's silky bathrobes and put him on the front step!Edna's hat blew away. I don't know why that seems funny, it just does.  :Big Grin: Jarvis and Donna got togetherSadie fell down the stairs.... sorry, these are all so purile!!Shadrach kissed Thelma Louise, in front of the whole pubEric Pollard came out!!!!

 :Clap:  Your turn!

----------


## Tamzi

I'd laugh if Edna revealed her undying love for Jimmy King!
xxx

P.S maybe this should be in the what if thread

----------


## feelingyellow

i liked it if cain wore a pink sparkly dress and starting singing 'girls just wanna have fun'   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tamzi

That would be hilarious!
xxx

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

> i liked it if cain wore a pink sparkly dress and starting singing 'girls just wanna have fun'


 LMAO!!!   :Rotfl:  Yes! Perfecto!

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

> I'd laugh if Edna revealed her undying love for Jimmy King!
> xxx
> 
> P.S maybe this should be in the what if thread


 Muhahaha!!! That would be funny. Three of my friends fancy Jimmy King, shudder.

----------


## lilylily

Ew lol.

 I'd laugh if Jack sugden, tubby turner and tom king all fell down the stairs at once!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Siobhan

I would laugh if it was revealed the Betty is really a drag queen

----------


## lilylily

> I would laugh if it was revealed the Betty is really a drag queen


 Ha ha omigod yeah!!!!   :Cheer:   :Rotfl:   :Lol:

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

> Ew lol.
> 
>  I'd laugh if Jack sugden, tubby turner and tom king all fell down the stairs at once!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 PMSL!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 


 I'd laugh if the Kings dressed up in Sunflower costumes and headpieces and skipped jovially through the village singing 'Let's go Fly a Kite'.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> i liked it if cain wore a pink sparkly dress and starting singing 'girls just wanna have fun'


Haha,lol that would be great!! :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## lilylily

> PMSL!!!!!!!!!!!!!    
> 
> 
>  I'd laugh if the Kings dressed up in Sunflower costumes and headpieces and skipped jovially through the village singing 'Let's go Fly a Kite'.


 PMSL OMG OMG LOL LOL LOL!   :Rotfl:  

 There is now a mixture of spit and shepherds pie all over the screen!!   :Cheer:

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

> PMSL OMG OMG LOL LOL LOL!   
> 
>  There is now a mixture of spit and shepherds pie all over the screen!!


 He he.   :Cheer:  

 Just thought of another one. 

 Tom King doing Fergie's part in My Humps.   :Sick:   :Lol:

----------


## Chloe-Elise

> He he.  
> 
> Just thought of another one. 
> 
> Tom King doing Fergie's part in My Humps.


 :Cheer:   :Lol:  That would be sick but hilarious!

----------


## lilylily

ewwwww!!!!!!!!!! funny tho! I was listening to my humps when i read that, I nearly died laughing, seriously!

 *My lovely lady lumps*

 :Sick:   :Sick:   :Sick:  

 i'd laugh if tom fell down a manhole and yelled for his kids to help him and they just laughed and walked off!   :Cheer:

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

> ewwwww!!!!!!!!!! funny tho! I was listening to my humps when i read that, I nearly died laughing, seriously!
> 
>  *My lovely lady lumps*
> 
>    
> 
>  i'd laugh if tom fell down a manhole and yelled for his kids to help him and they just laughed and walked off!


 Lily you are my new best friend!   :Big Grin:

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

Oooh oooh oooh I've got one!!!

 Matthew King and Marlon do a duet of.....

 Hung Up by Madonna!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Olaf Horne

i would laugh if edna and betty had a lesbian fling.

Maybe not that is sick

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

> i would laugh if edna and betty had a lesbian fling.
> 
> Maybe not that is sick


 
I have had a totally miserable day... but that has cheered me up no end! Everyone is asking what i am laughing hysterically at!!   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## lilylily

id laugh if............ ummm...........

 the cast of emmerdale did a load of little britain sketches!!!   :Cheer:

----------


## sheilamarie

> He he.   
> 
>  Just thought of another one. 
> 
>  Tom King doing Fergie's part in My Humps.


PMSL   :Lol:  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## sheilamarie

> ewwwww!!!!!!!!!! funny tho! I was listening to my humps when i read that, I nearly died laughing, seriously!
> 
>  *My lovely lady lumps*
> 
>    
> 
>  i'd laugh if tom fell down a manhole and yelled for his kids to help him and they just laughed and walked off!


WHAT BOUT BETTY SINGING MY HUMPS AND DOING ALL TARTY MOVES (IN HER UNDERWEAR)

----------


## Chris_2k11

> WHAT BOUT BETTY SINGING MY HUMPS AND DOING ALL TARTY MOVES (IN HER UNDERWEAR)


Eww stop it stop it stop it!!!   :Sick:   :Sick:   :Sick:   :Lol:

----------


## sheilamarie

> Eww stop it stop it stop it!!!


What bout her and edna oh and perl all in the underwear doing the dancing

----------


## Bryan

id laiugh if the dingles went for firewood and ended up chopping the very wooden mz kensit!   :Lol:

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> id laiugh if the dingles went for firewood and ended up chopping the very wooden mz kensit!


Haha,lol!! :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

> id laiugh if the dingles went for firewood and ended up chopping the very wooden mz kensit!


 PMSL!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Rotfl:  

 I'd laugh if Daz shut his eyes and went for a kiss under the mistletoe with Jasmine and Jasmine ducked out of the way and he kissed Matthew instead!

 :Cheer:

----------


## sheilamarie

> PMSL!!!    
> 
>  I'd laugh if Daz shut his eyes and went for a kiss under the mistletoe with Jasmine and Jasmine ducked out of the way and he kissed Matthew instead!


LoL  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Tamzi

I'd laugh if.........

Tom King was forced to live with the dingles and sleep in the barn
xxx

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

> I'd laugh if.........
> 
> Tom King was forced to live with the dingles and sleep in the barn
> xxx


 PMSL!!!   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

 This thread is great!

----------


## sheilamarie

what if shadrac went for a kiss with lisa and got cain instead

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

> what if shadrac went for a kiss with lisa and got cain instead


 AAAHHHAAAHHAHAHAHA!   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------

